# iPod shuffle awesome for random classical music



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I just found my old silver 1 gb iPod shuffle and it's pretty awesome for loading with classical albums and hit the randomizer. Sometimes I feel that it would be fabulous to have the ability just to test out different styles and periods of classical music.

No screen but still a fun device. What do people here think of it?


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I use my CD player for this. It's great to put in a CD with a large variety of music and see what you get.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

MoonlightSonata said:


> I use my CD player for this. It's great to put in a CD with a large variety of music and see what you get.


Wow, I don't own a CD player apart from the one in my laptops/desktops. But I dream maybe to get a crazy CD changer if I have the cash someday.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Does it shuffle to play an entire work? Or does it give you one movement of one work, then on to the next?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Does it shuffle to play an entire work? Or does it give you one movement of one work, then on to the next?


You can have two modes... you can play the album/work straight through or do a completely random shuffle. Up to you.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Album/work shuffle would be the way to go for classical. Track shuffle would work fine for non-classical.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Album/work shuffle would be the way to go for classical. Track shuffle would work fine for non-classical.


Agreed... which is why on my shuffle I do the non-shuffle option most of the time.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Generally I only use shuffle for CDs of short single-movement works so that I don't end up ruining the order of the work.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Got my shuffle all charged up and ready to go to my family's home for the Christmas holiday. Can't wait to see what music to spin for my baby daughter.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I join tracks from a work into a single file as I rip, so random shuffle works for me either way. It's a lot more convenient than having four tracks to make up a symphony.


----------



## pianississimo (Nov 24, 2014)

track shuffle is a great game for long train journeys. If you have 10000 tracks on your ipod, switching it to random can and will pick out pieces that you hardly ever listen to. Then you give yourself the time it takes the track to play to identify it - or at least the period, style and possibly composer. 

I'm never bored on the train!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

bigshot said:


> I join tracks from a work into a single file as I rip, so random shuffle works for me either way. It's a lot more convenient than having four tracks to make up a symphony.


that can be good and bad. Good in that you will never have a track change mid note, which happens on some CDs. Bad if you forget to hit the lock button and accidentally trigger it to go to another track in mid play of a 45 minute track.


----------

